# 350z max boost



## chilo350z (Dec 3, 2007)

i want to buy a t04 single turbo kit but i dont know if the stock internals would hold up. if it does hold up, whats the SAFE MAX boost i can run with stock internals?????


----------



## monster350z (Dec 24, 2007)

*boost*

the stock internals on a 350z should hold up to 450whp with no problem about 8-9 psi but some motors blow because of bad tunning so when u get it installed make sure u get someone who knows about tuning and tunes it right, its all about the tuning.. there is a place in cincinnatti, oh i forgot the name but the are the best of the best in tuning good luck


----------



## bratt (Feb 22, 2008)

theres some on youtube.com going 22psi on built blocks resleeved with JE pistons


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

monster350z said:


> the stock internals on a 350z should hold up to 450whp with no problem about 8-9 psi but some motors blow because of bad tunning so when u get it installed make sure u get someone who knows about tuning and tunes it right, its all about the tuning.. there is a place in cincinnatti, oh i forgot the name but the are the best of the best in tuning good luck



word. There are only a few shops in the country that really know how to tune the VQ. GTM is a popular choice in your area, OP.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

bratt said:


> theres some on youtube.com going 22psi on built blocks resleeved with JE pistons


OP was asking stock block....wanna know what a sleeved, built motor can do??? stand by...I'll be posting dynos of 16psi on pump and 20psi on C16. And I haven't even cracked open the nitrous on the dyno yet....big power on the way.


----------

